# cat abscess



## Barum (Nov 9, 2010)

My cat has had two abscesses in the last six months ! Vets bills £130 a time
I dont like to see my cat suffering, but would the abscess burst of its own accord if left ? what are the implications if left to let nature take its course ?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

The problem with Abscesses is they harbour germs and if left untreated can result in Sceptaceimia (blood poisoning) which can be fatal VERY quickly. I know this because that is exactly what happened to my old cat. It was terrifying how fast he went down hill and it was touch and go wether he would make it and involved an emergency trip to the vets in the middle of the night, this all happened within 24 hrs of him being bitten by another cat.


----------



## Barum (Nov 9, 2010)

Thankyou rainbow..

The money doesnt count in the circumstances. Thankyou for your reply


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Barum said:


> Thankyou rainbow..
> 
> The money doesnt count in the circumstances. Thankyou for your reply


My cats last one cost me an absolute FORTUNE  He was Insured but an oldie so they only paid a small amount out and the vets went to town with all the treatment :scared:

Was very scarey though when he got the blood poisoning how quick he deteriorated


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Our cat Lance has had two of them - one was Lanced (hehe) and the other burst on it's own. Both smelt VERY bad, and he was at the vets for both because they generally then prescribe antibiotics to stop infection. We also had to clean daily with salt water on a cotton bud. I don't think our bill was that expensive though. Just the consultation fee plus cost of meds. I might be wrong, but I think it was under £50.


----------



## bug_girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Absesses will burst if left to their own accord. But this isn't something you really want to happen. 

*Years* ago (20+) we had an FIV cat who used to get absesses quite regularly. On more than one occaision, we'd find them when someone picked him up and they burst open, spraying foul smelling pus all over them. Cat didn't exactly enjoy it either.

Stupidest cat I've ever met.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well vet V nature for a absess....vets everytime!!

My boy has had a few, last one was about....4 months back?

He was acting a little off colour and his eye was shutting, i looked at it thinking he had sratched it, so that night I sat next to him and went to stroke his head...........all of a sudden it burst! you couldnt See anything but When his head burst I mean OH MY GOD Ive never seen so much puss in all my life is was pouring out! The smell was rancid i was nearly sick, had to open the windows and doors

I had to push up and 'drain' it for him get it all out and clean it with salt water, he had a massive hole in his head to, after I did that he felt SO much better and his eye wasnt shutting anymore, that must have been some amount of pressure aswell as i barely touch his head.

Anyway vet said that it will heal and gave him some anti b,s i had to keep cleaning it and it closed within 3days!


He also had a real massive absess about 5 years back, I picked him up and he cried to gt down so i let him jump and he let out a big meow 
So I checked his back and there was a gapping hole, I could see his insides and bones  they said he must have been in a fight, never even noticed it, took him a while ro recover from that one but he really played up to it!


----------



## charleecat (Nov 26, 2009)

Charleecat had an abcess this summer, it burst on it's own accord (I was working away regularly and didn't see it happen). It took three months to clear up (a long time). It cost me around £50 at the vets: consultation plus a cream. 

It didn't upset her at all, it upset me. I clipped the fur around it as it prevented healing. The scab took forever to fall off. 

I presume she got it through fighting, I thought it was a cut at first and cleaned it every day with warm water and cotton pads.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

The stuff that comes out a cat abscess, the pus, I cant remember the whole list of possible bacteria it could contain, but my vet churned off such a long list of scary bacteria with names like e-coli and streptococcus -- well. I wouldnt want to be handing that bacteria filled pus unless I really had to. And even when abscesses to burst of their own accord, they dont always drain completely. Often theres pus and gunk left inside and a drain needs to be inserted, or the opening made bigger or a course of antibiotics to be followed.


----------



## Barum (Nov 9, 2010)

Thankyou for all your replies. I am now convinced that no matter what the cost...it has to be the VET.... How on earth do people manage if they cant afford it. Luckily I can cover the cost.


----------

